# 205 Gti



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok, so been looking for a car this last year or so, nothing really stood out, was to far away etc. Got in contact with guy off another site who had one stood in his garage this last few years, wasn't advertised. He said he had plans for it but and just hadn't the time. When he got it he put timing belt kit on it and serviced it before parking it away. Arranged to view after a few weeks, viewed, thought and then bought.

It's got a full Peugeot stamped history, 64k genuine miles, folder of MOTS, receipts, original books, 2 previous owners.

The car as it is now is as original. Parcel shelf, clarion radio, original keys, mats, mudflaps.

Boot floor, inner wings, below seats, floor pan all solid, having a car lift is very handy.
All the trims are in great shape as are the lights and driving lamps. 
Interior is more or less immaculate bar a few slight blemishes.

Needs a repair on both lower quarter sections but it's not as bad as I thought after having a look.

I was in 2 minds about buying but now if I had of missed it I would have kicked myself. Here's a few pics of when I got it delivered.

this is not so much a detailing thread at the minute, it is much more a journey of leaving back as OEM as possible. i just thought some people might like to see it.

thanks for looking. im just new here so hi everyone! 






[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/cdeery1/media/205%20gti/DSC_0052_zpshrmew8wd.jpg.html]



Armed with grinder, drill and various dangerous attachments I've started the underside lol spare wheel and exhaust off, pretty impressed, I've all the boot floor done, just removing old flaking stuff as most of it is intact or would I be better to totally remove? Also once applying bilthamber would I need to seamseal, etch prime before dinitrol or not?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice best colour,had a few 1.9s over the years if that mileage is correct with 2 owners,you have a very sought after gti there.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Very nice best colour,had a few 1.9s over the years if that mileage is correct with 2 owners,you have a very sought after gti there.


yes mileage is correct, having the PUG History, service receipts and MOT's, mileage is easy verified. thanks, black and non-sunroof, i will keep this for a long long time.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey, I remember looking at these in my local pug dealership, unfortunately I was 18/20 at the time, due to insurance costs in the 80's, all I could do was look. Lovel jubbly.


----------



## Stuartph (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice

Had 2 of these myself and of course 1 had the mi16 lump dropped in it but originality is so much better these days.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly matey, I remember looking at these in my local pug dealership, unfortunately I was 18/20 at the time, due to insurance costs in the 80's, all I could do was look. Lovel jubbly.


thank you very much! ive had a few they are a disease lol


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stuartph said:


> Very nice
> 
> Had 2 of these myself and of course 1 had the mi16 lump dropped in it but originality is so much better these days.


original is best thats for sure. gone are the max power days


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks great, in my top three hot hatches of all time!


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

indeed, one of the best hot hatches!

will you keep the mudflaps?


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great find that, will only appreciate in value if you ever did decide to sell.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on the Peugeot mate . Wish their would still be available in Canada .


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

WO-WO said:


> Looks great, in my top three hot hatches of all time!


thanks 



subarufreak said:


> indeed, one of the best hot hatches!
> 
> will you keep the mudflaps?


yeah i will keep them as they are original bar the missing badges on them



Tuddie said:


> Great find that, will only appreciate in value if you ever did decide to sell.


aye im really happy with it. my father had a few from new and he regretted selling them, think il keep this very long.



sprocketser said:


> Great job on the Peugeot mate . Wish their would still be available in Canada .


theres not many available here now either lol took me ages to find this.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic :thumb: what a find, they were the "hot hatch" to have back in the day  and put a huge grin on many a face.
This was on my wish list (as were many others makes and models) unfortunately I never did get one  although I did get a shot of one once, but it was a 1.6 and was a bit un-loved.

As you say - its a keeper :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks ace.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

chefy said:


> Fantastic :thumb: what a find, they were the "hot hatch" to have back in the day  and put a huge grin on many a face.
> This was on my wish list (as were many others makes and models) unfortunately I never did get one  although I did get a shot of one once, but it was a 1.6 and was a bit un-loved.
> 
> As you say - its a keeper :thumb:


yes indeed they were, getting very light on the ground at 'reasonable' money, so i snapped this up. im at the underside covered in underseal at minute lol the joys



Kirkyworld said:


> Looks ace.


cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## rolley (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome car and in a fantastic condition. I love them red carpets... 

Keep, Cherish and Enjoy.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lol the red carpet is so retro. As is all the interior, pity they don't make cars like they did back then now.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Always loved these since they first came out. My cousin had a 1.6 and let me drive it, I was amazed at how fast the engine revved!
There are a couple of excellent 205GTI restoration on here that are well worth a look at!


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

transtek said:


> Always loved these since they first came out. My cousin had a 1.6 and let me drive it, I was amazed at how fast the engine revved!
> There are a couple of excellent 205GTI restoration on here that are well worth a look at!


That was my first port of call beleive it or not, the white car restoration was absolutely fantastic, I could only hope mine would ever be like that


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm a little biased. That looks a great find.

Original is the only way to go!

Had my rear beam replaced today.

From this


To this



Really need to paint that wheel bolt.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love that, there's a real shine to that car, looks fantastic! Black is definitely my new favourite colour lol


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy smokes batman. That is a cracker


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

andyboygsi said:


> Holy smokes batman. That is a cracker


haha cheers mate, time warp tax disc from '07 still on the windscreen!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm a little biased. That looks a great find.
> 
> Original is the only way to go!
> 
> ...


still looking good mate. You only just got that beam sorted


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

lovely car,I had one a couple of years ago in green,amazing handling car,still miss mine


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Fantastic motor. Look after it and keep it safe.


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Love seeing these boyhood dream cars, that I could never afford to insure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

stolt said:


> still looking good mate. You only just got that beam sorted


 Cheers Rob.

Yeah, only took me 3 years to get round to.it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm a little biased. That looks a great find.
> 
> Original is the only way to go!
> 
> ...


Yeah but everyone knows white ones are faster....


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

always amazes how fresh the 205 still looks after all these years


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah but everyone knows white ones are faster....


Nah.

You know those mudflaps slow you down.

May as well stick them in the post to me.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm a little biased. That looks a great find.
> 
> Original is the only way to go!
> 
> ...


Looks stunning, I have a real soft spot for these


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> Nah.
> 
> You know those mudflaps slow you down.
> 
> May as well stick them in the post to me.


Haha dream on they are not going anywhere 

Slightly OT but have you seen the prices they are going for on eBay crazy money!!!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Nice little motor, is this based in NI?


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks everyone, would have loved a white, couldnt find for sale at the time i was looking.



gibbo555 said:


> Nice little motor, is this based in NI?


yes sorry just replying i am just outside derry/londonderry as its better known these days lol


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

been busy stripping underseal, painting beam etc, il throw up some pics later today or tomorrow


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

heres a few photos,

at the moment, im wire wheeling all of the old underseal that is flaking etc off. 90% of it is good and i dont see the point taking it off. I had thought about taking it all off but a member on 205drivers forum said there is no need to.

so, rear beam and tank are out, ive rubbed down and sanded the beam, painted the black bits and ive the red. yellow to do. il throw that back in then off to the painter.

onc back il complete the floor, rust converter, etch, 2pac primer then stone chip.
should be a good job once done.

everything is just covered in surface rust so im taking any thing i can off and freshening

i bought a load of new bits from pug, rear lights, front indicators, bump stops, disc protectors, new bumper fitting kits, loads of clips, new badge Peugeot badge back and front and loads of new clips/fixings etc just to freshen things up.

it wont be on the road to 2016 so ive loads of time, just bought my first house so il be putting alot of time into that aswell.







the floor is totally fine even above the tank, the only welding will be repair sections at the back of the sills/ lower quarter area and a patch o/s rear wheel arch.














more to come


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

ciarandeery1 said:


> been looking for a car this last year
> 
> It's got a full Peugeot stamped history, 64k genuine miles, folder of MOTS, receipts, original books, 2 previous owners.
> 
> ...


why was you in two minds about buying it


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

enc said:


> why was you in two minds about buying it


Simply fact being it wasn't mad money but enough. I knew it needed a bit of work and didn't know If I wanted thart or one I could step into and drive.

Looking back it was mad to even question about buying as il be holding onto it a very long time


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

so,

been away on holiday for 2 weeks, just got back last wed and done few more bits, have a load of bits sitting for when im building up again.

i painted my rear beam few weeks back.



im pretty pleased how clean the front end is, ive minimal work to do there bar replacing a few bolts and bits.

also on the hunt for a donor 205 to build into this shell. have an eye on a few laying up not far from home.



how i spent my saturday night lol



some old and some new 



eventually got the headlights out. the screws were ******ed had to drill the head off. headlight panel is in very good condition thank god.





inner wings also very good with minimal surface rust





how we sit at the moment.





only thing left to strip is some interior/ rear boot panel/ door mouldings and rear light clusters.

anyone any idea how you get fuel tank filler lines out from inner arch? had quick look last night be handy if someone had a rough idea.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

This project is coming on great guns! Maybe ask one of the mods to move it to the projects and restos thread?
Will you be keeping it as a long-term investment, for shows and the like, or do you like the process of doing it more?


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

transtek said:


> This project is coming on great guns! Maybe ask one of the mods to move it to the projects and restos thread?
> Will you be keeping it as a long-term investment, for shows and the like, or do you like the process of doing it more?


hi thanks  yes i wonder if one of the mods could put into in the project and restos? 
I plan on keeping it as long as i can, when i was a kid my dad had two both brand spanking new gti's and from then i loved them, i also like to know what i have. least when you do it yourself you know every single thing about the car where as buying a restored car you never really know. I want to leave this as near perfect as possible and enjoy it in the summer months, i have my eye on another not far from home that needs re shelled so hopefully get it bought. will try and finish this one first lol my metalwork guy is calling tonight and im leaving it in his capable hands to sort the minor issues for me. more pics to come soon.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

bought all new original old stock lights from PUG dealer, all new trim fixings, bumper fixings etc, new badges, old stock new front shocks & rear shocks - these cannot be got and are very rare (think i got the last set of rears possible), you can get the peugeot pattern from PUG one but theyre crap. so im really stock piling as much as i can get. i wont be putting lights or anything on as mine are fresh its just nice to have as these items are all NFP also.
also bought these 
front and rears



heres a better picture of my beam its not perfectly painted but its better than it was, i gave it a quick wire wheel and sanding, primed and painted it. have new disc protector plates to add to it when its back on the car.


considering this is what it was like lol


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

just realised i hadnt updated this in a while
ended up getting some new bits and pieces 






started to strip it out prior to sending for metal work

affected areas

and some of the car stripped as much as i need it to be anyway




inner wings were good!


front panel very good to



so it was out into daylight for first time in my ownership. god knows last time it was on road as tax disc dates back to 2006 on windscreen.



ok, got some updates from the guy doing the metal work for me, said affected areas arent the worst he said and everything else seems solid for now lol

some pics after removing one area.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

oh and i bought this yesterday, £500 mot'd couldnt miss it. put a deposit on it and barely looked at it, who cares if its stinking il reshell. needs two quarter lower sections done and he have me 2 good doors and wing FOC. engine, box, interior etc all minty mint and its phase 1 1.6 which is nice! well in my opinion anyway


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a real bargain...modern classics there !!!


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> That's a real bargain...modern classics there !!!


For sure how could I not buy it lol


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lush! Always wanted one of those!

Sub'd


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Still my favourite hot hatch.
Really enjoyed my 1.9
Keep the updates coming


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

the black one you are resoring looked pretty straight ... all that rust ... just shows what lies beneath :doublesho

glad you are doing it right getting all the rust cut out ... subscribed ..need regular updates


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, yeah il keep both up to date with any updates


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

enc said:


> the black one you are resoring looked pretty straight ... all that rust ... just shows what lies beneath :doublesho
> 
> glad you are doing it right getting all the rust cut out ... subscribed ..need regular updates


It's very good bar the two lower quarters, the sealer must have not done its job hence the rusty nasty bits. All in all will be a little beauty and done the proper way, rust out fresh metal in. Il keep you posted 😀


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. My first car was a GTX variant. Great little cars.


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

If you do strip the white one could you let me know as there is bits I'd like for mine. 

Hindsight is an amazing thing, I've had my 205 12 years but its seen some sad things in that time and is not in the best of ways as I keep getting side tracked with new projects.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Loudandproud205 said:


> If you do strip the white one could you let me know as there is bits I'd like for mine.
> 
> Hindsight is an amazing thing, I've had my 205 12 years but its seen some sad things in that time and is not in the best of ways as I keep getting side tracked with new projects.


I don't think il sell it, I've a mint bare shell as well and if it comes to
It il transfer it onto that. Sell me yours, don't let it die!


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

I want to much money if I was ever to sell mine, its like a child I owe it to be fixed but there is always something.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

so i got this little stager lifted and brought home yesterday! lol needless to say it runs and drives perfect but body wise isn't upto much, someones filled lower quarters, door skin split and hanging off driver side, the boot floor is fibre glassed in places. so im going to chance MOT for the crac, i was actually thinking of giving it to my dad as a xmas present and we could build it into my spare shell. time will tell.

heres some more pics, interior and that is pretty decent.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

few updates hopefully soon enough


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you have the original Peugeot booklets etc that should have come with the car?


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kenan said:


> Do you have the original Peugeot booklets etc that should have come with the car?


indeed i do with the black one with original owners name on it etc.

i think the white ones booklets are there to


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, doesn't look too bad, sadly I can remember these coming out when I was around 20 years old, little French pocket rocket, simply the best.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, doesn't look too bad, sadly I can remember these coming out when I was around 20 years old, little French pocket rocket, simply the best.


its not to bad, just those 2 rear sections that sometimes go. thats really all it need to be honest. the white phase 1 needs a reshell lol


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

got some more pics this morning. i got 2 cuts from another shell one or 2 wee repairs to do on them also. but progress is good and top notch work with no corners cut is hard to beat.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

ciarandeery1 said:


> indeed i do with the black one with original owners name on it etc.
> 
> i think the white ones booklets are there to


No worries, just have some spares as my last 205 got written off.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kenan said:


> No worries, just have some spares as my last 205 got written off.


Thanks, I'd still be interested though


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

ciarandeery1 said:


> Thanks, I'd still be interested though


I'll dig out the folder and send you some pics to see if your missing anything:thumb:


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kenan said:


> I'll dig out the folder and send you some pics to see if your missing anything:thumb:


Very much appreciate that


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Would love one of these!


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ssben83 said:


> Would love one of these!


they are great cars!


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Some more fabrication work


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, dedication.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, dedication.


cannot wait to its finished and on the road. :car:


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

hopefully today will see this side finished


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

came across some new old stock parts this weekend 



and a selection of some new bits i have, only a few


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

progression has been slow on this, but i think within the next month i should have it off to paint, 1 side is finished at least more or less.
still have the other side, bumper mounts and then strip the floor pan, etch and reseal along with arches.
cant wait to get it done to be honest.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Better to do it properly than rush it, coz it will only come back and bite you in about 12 months when the cracks or blisters reappear sadly.


----------



## ciarandeery1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ibiza55 said:


> Better to do it properly than rush it, coz it will only come back and bite you in about 12 months when the cracks or blisters reappear sadly.


oh i know, ive always believed the do it once, do it right. this will never be for sale i dont think and i want it to be as good as possible.


----------

